# My Slingshot Display



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

I got tired of not seeing my SS on a daily basis unless I unloaded a drawer & a couple of boxes. So, This is what I came up with. 1x3 uprights, 1x8 display boards, 2" dowels on angle, mounted on my dresser. First thing I see in the morning, last thing at night. The hard part is deciding which to band-up and shoot.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DRILEY IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NIce display  I recognize many great makers there! Hope all is well with ya, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That is a great display and one heck of a collection!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER SUPER BADASS


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That looks great! Nice collection as well


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is fantastic. I love it.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

CJW needs to do this for his 300+ slingshots.... so we can all see


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it! There are some sweet shooters up there. Choosing can be the hardest part, but you can do it.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Very very nice. And envious collection


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

You really do have it, don't you, don't you. :looney: :nerd: :rolling:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang. Very nice, what an elegant and functional solution to the common problem of slingshot stacking. Some real beauties you have there.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

woah and what a display you got mate! awesome!

what about some indirect light?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Dude sick!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Riley at the MWST, but unfortunately I did not get to ask about his slingshots. It is amazing to watch him shoot. Thanks for for showing your collection.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice display and way to organize your inventory. Yeah, must be hard to decide what to band up and shoot for the week.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job Bud! You cannot have just one!!!!! :king:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job and nice collection!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like an idea we should follow.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Standing in front of that wall must feel like a kid in a candy store. Nice functional idea. Now as I look around for wall space....hmmmmmm....


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Sweet collection!


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice collection Dick!
Your a lucky man, my wife feels like killing me just for have my slingshots laying around 
Take care.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very nice my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Awesome collection; Awesome showcase!!!


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

Loving the display/weapon rack! Do you find yourself just shooting one or two of them more than the others?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Really awesome display, and quite an assortment too!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Very clean, organized display. But if you want to add to your collection, do you part with something or start another display rack?*


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

NICE RACK! :naughty:

http://chivethebrigade.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/boobs-add-920-0.jpg?w=500


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Holy! Hall of giants! Happy to be part of the party!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I love this kind of stuff. Very clean display and certainly some slingers worth showing off. Thanks for this.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Now that's a Display????


----------

